# I have not Given Up



## Maurice Shortt (Sep 8, 2013)

Hello All:

I have not given up on living in Italy! I am wondering about Sicily, tho. What is the culture like? I mean I need concerts, art, good food, etc.

I also wonder if moving to Sicily might be easier than Florence. 

I appreciate all ideas and comments.

Thanks, Maurizio


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

I am certainly confused. Sicily IS a part of Italy, you know, and the requirements for obtaining an elective residency visa do not change simply because you choose Sicily over Florence.


----------



## Maurice Shortt (Sep 8, 2013)

Im not confused, I don't see why you should be. . . . . . .Sicily is autonomus. Perhaps autonomus in Italy means something different than the U.S. Autonomus (probably mis-spelled!) is like independent?!?!?!!?


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

Maurice Shortt said:


> Im not confused, I don't see why you should be. . . . . . .Sicily is autonomus. Perhaps autonomus in Italy means something different than the U.S. Autonomus (probably mis-spelled!) is like independent?!?!?!!?


Well, it does not mean Sicily is an independent country.

All twenty of Italy's regions are deemed to be "autonomous"; five of the twenty have special statute. 
Regions of Italy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Multiculturalism Policies in Contemporary Democracies - Italy

Nevertheless, these regions are still part of Italy. There are no special border protections keeping you from traveling between, for example, the mainland and the island of Sicily. And, the last time I looked, Sicily does not have it's own network of embassies and consulates in the US or anywhere else in the world.

This being the case, I don't know why you believe that you would not be required to meet the exact same ER visa requirements as you would for any other region of Italy. Indeed, when reviewing visa requirements at various Italian embassy/consulate websites, I can see no distinction made between requirements for travel to the mainland vs. any of the autonomous regions, whether the 15 normal regions or the 5 with special statute. For example: Ministero degli Affari Esteri - Visti Or, view the visa application form here: http://www.esteri.it/visti/pdf/Formulario_Visto_Nazionale_EN.pdf


Perhaps BBCWatcher will come along and explain better than I can.


----------

